# hitch assembly for sale



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

i have a perfect condition hitch assembly that mounts from the model 50146 snoblower attachment to the bolens "duratrac" model tractor there is no rust or pealed paint. if anyone is interested throw me a response and we will go from there


----------

